# Early Morning Top Water Action at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 8, 2019*

Thursday turned out being a little teaser for what lies in store for August anglers along our part of the Texas coast. As the peak of the summer heat approaches, the trout fishing should continue to heighten, as well. â€" *Capt. Harold Dworaczyk 8/1/19*






​
Fridayâ€™s calm winds meant anything but a calm day of fishing. The bite was on, and todayâ€™s group of three enjoyed an exciting day of catching. Temperatures continue to climb daily, but so does the trout action. Now, if we could only find some of those elusive redfish! â€" _*Capt. Jeremy McClelland 8/2/19*_






​
The photo below shows you how the day began. This what itâ€™s all about folks â€" living the dream. The day ended with all four of todayâ€™s guests recognizing their trout limits. â€" _*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt 8/3/19*_






​
Had some Saturday fun with this group out of Austin. They stuck with it even when the wind died and it seemed like 110-degrees. â€" _*Capt. Kevin Matula 8/3/19*_






​
Had a fun two days wading with these guys. Trout and reds caught on croaker, top waters, and soft plastics. Great couple of days with a great group of people! â€" _*Capt. Billy Freudensprung 8/4/19​*_





​
Another awesome morning! This was day two with this group from the Richard B. party. It turned out being a fine day for fishing fun and for making more memories! â€" _*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt 8/4/19*_






​
*2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​*Summer is finally here in full force. The thermometer is pushing triple digits and it seems the humidity is doing everything it can to do the same, so what better time to talk about winter fishing. Bay Flats Lodge is running a Winter Fishing Special to make enjoying the coolest time of year even easier. Regardless of how you want to fish - wading, boat fishing, or even airboat fishing - your trip is now more affordable than ever. â€" *Randy Brown, Lodge Manager*






​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

Equipment:
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*CCA-BCT Supports Dagger Island Restoration​*ROCKPORT, Texas â€" July 9, 2019 â€" Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) and the Building Conservation Trust (BCT), the national habitat program of CCA, have committed $250,000 to support efforts by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) and Ducks Unlimited to restore Dagger Island and protect important seagrass beds in Redfish Bay.

The partners are working together to enhance 557 acres of continuous seagrass beds, intertidal wetlands and coastal islands in the Redfish Bay State Scientific Area. Redfish Bay contains the northernmost extensive stands of seagrass on the Texas coast and is one of only three bays that contain all five species of native seagrass in Texas.

A breakwater will be constructed to protect an existing island in Project Area 1. Project Area 2 will include a breakwater and a placement area for future island restoration via beneficial use of dredged material.

Dagger Island was once a nearly solid island separating Corpus Christi Bay and Redfish Bay. Erosion has decreased the size of the island and broken it into a chain of smaller islands. This decline altered the function and values provided to the Redfish Bay system, including protection of large stands of seagrasses, which are important for water quality in the bay. Ducks Unlimited will construct a half-mile breakwater and use dredged material to restore Dagger Island.

Restoration and protection of remnant portions of Dagger Island will protect seagrasses from wave energy caused by winds and large vessel traffic on the Corpus Christi Ship Channel. These seagrass beds are important for waterfowl and fisheries resources, including finfish, shrimp, blue crab and sea turtles.
*CLICK HERE TO DONATE*​
*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​**CLICK HERE FOR SMUGMUG*​Thereâ€™s nothing more special than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™ve put photos from your lodge visit out on our SmugMug page so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*Manage Your Fishing Day​*In a perfect world, we would always try to schedule our fishing trips so that they take place during times that are most accommodating to us, to our family, to our friends, or to our job. But from the coastal angling perspective, unfortunately, weâ€™re not always allowed the luxury of being able to please everyone, all the time. Given our geographic location and the subsequent meteorological phases, more times than not we are forced to schedule our fishing trips based upon wind and weather conditions. Adjacent to scheduling is prioritization - whenever youâ€™re scheduling, youâ€™re most likely forced to practice prioritization to some extent as a direct result. For example, when planning your next fishing trip, make it a priority to keep abreast of whatâ€™s going on with regards to the latest coastal fishing reports and outlook. Knowledge of recent fishing successes can be a great thing when the chance at a fishing trip arises, but prioritization doesnâ€™t stop here.

Scheduling and prioritizing also leads to efficiency. Time is a commodity for anglers who may not get to fish very often, so planning ahead and prioritizing your every move can prove most beneficial during your one available day, or weekend, out on the water. If youâ€™ve setup in an area that happens to be producing a number of catches, donâ€™t leave fish in order to find fish. Stay put and make efficient use of your time. On the same token, donâ€™t switch baits just to see if the grass may be greener on the other side. Save time by staying with the bait youâ€™ve got the most confidence in.

Paying close attention to detail can also make you very efficient. If youâ€™re fishing with your favorite top water lure and you notice that a particular retrieval pattern is drawing more strikes over that of another, save time by not deviating from what is working to catch fish. Similarly, if your plastic bait is enticing more bites when you reel it in very slow and steady, then donâ€™t waste time and effort by bouncing it across the bottom â€" stay with whatâ€™s currently working for you.

*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_The women that helped with the registration, and the kitchen staff, were more than friendly and enjoyable to speak with. Capt. Doug Russell did a great job letting me fish, and a great job showing me areas I hadn't fished before. He let me fish on my own while keeping a "watchful eye" on me to make sure I stayed safe! - *Bob H. 8/8/19*

Great place to come and enjoy good fishing and good accommodations. They take care of you here. The food is first-class! - *Mike F. 8/7/19*

We all had a good time playing horseshoes until time for dinner, and then the chef accommodated my grandson by cooking him his favorite dinner! The next morning, Capt. Billy Freudensprung did a great job with my 9-year old grandson who had never gone fishing before! Keep up the good work! - *John G. 8/6/19*

Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt is everything I would ever want in a fishing guide! - Lawrence Z. *8/5/19*

The staff at the lodge is first-in-class! Capt. Steve Boldt is great! He put us on fish, and we had some great laughs! - *CJ R. 8/5/19*

Very courteous staff, and Capt. Doug Russell is a top-notch guide! The food is excellent! Great experience! - *John C. 8/5/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip.*
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip.*
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip.*
Mainly sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High around 96F.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High around 95F.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 88.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle





​


----------

